# Hinckley Lake Help



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Been fishing hinckley lake recently and picked up only 2 small largemouths in 3 trips there, 1 on a spinnerbait and the other on a 1/4oz jig and trailer. Ive throw pretty much every lure in the box but dont really know what are the best baits to throw there. Im fishing off the shore and docks so im kinda limited to where i can fish, so i mostly try and parallel the banks to keep the lures in the strike zone longer. If anybody has any ideas i would appreciate any help, Thanks.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm by a longshot no expert on Hinckley, but after my time on these boards it sounds like you need to change 1 part of your presentation: pick another lake. Haven't heard many good reports from this lake.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

To be perfectly honest i was kinda thinking the same thing. In the trips i've made there i havent seen really anyone else catching much either. But its only 10 minutes from my apartment so i figures i'd give it a shot, but i'll take the advice and find some new water, Thanks, Chad


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Try ledge or judge lake. Just up the road from Hinckley. Do a search on here & you'll get lots of info.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

never caught a fish on hinckley before. not even a bluegill


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've only caught crappie on Hinkley.


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i caught a few there on a small 2in jointed crank bait from shore one of wich was 2lbs just luck thow because ive ben back there many times without a bite


----------

